
Italy Seizes Bank of America's Assets Amid Probe - Flemlord
http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601087&sid=aWJC2mYeMKqg&pos=5
======
davidw
This one seems really unrelated to HN. If you want Italian news, this is a
good site:

<http://www.corriere.it/>

They have an English section too:

<http://www.corriere.it/english/>

